# K3 in the VB Mini Hipster and M-edge Sleeve



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought a Vera Bradley Mini Hipster and M-Edge sleeve for my new K3. I want to keep it safe until all of the companies get their covers done. Then I may choose something else; I may not. I am kind of liking this combo.  Anyway, the M-Edge sleeve is on sale for $24, and it's in my favorite pink! So, here is how it all looks and works. The K3 fits perfectly in the VB bag but when I put the K3 in the M-Edge sleeve and then the VB bag, I can't velcro it shut. I may need to move the velcro. Otherwise it still fits beautifully! Here are lots of photos for you:


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a couple of the mini hipsters, and purchased a Gold Page Sleeve. Since I don't like the size of this sleeve I am returning it as I found it too bulky and will order a fabric sleeve instead, which I think will fit perfectly. My K1 fits great naked, which I put in backwards and use a piece of plastic canvas to insure protection for screen. The K1 also fits perfectly in the older Purse Cosmetic cases, with a cover, and I have several of them. Also fits well in the now discontinued Medium Bow Cosmetic. The cosmetics also have pockets inside for headphones, cords, etc. Had a k2 for a couple of weeks in a Mivizu Sleek, and it worked perfectly with the mini hipsters. Returned K2 to order the new K3. Will wait for the new Mivizu for the K3 as that is my favorite.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

What pattern is that?  It is gorgeous!  So jealous of your new set!


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

cmg.sweet said:


> What pattern is that? It is gorgeous! So jealous of your new set!


It's my new absolute favorite color--Very Berry Paisley. On the web I thought it looked purple but once I saw it in person--wow! Lots of pink, green, and other gorgeous colors. I have 3 pieces in that fabric now.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Beautiful Combo!  I don't have any Vera Bradley bags, but I really like that pattern.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow...on the website I don't like that pattern but it is so pretty in your pictures.

I have a totally off topic question, but it's been bugging me since I saw your username and the watermark on the pictures...you don't happen to be on splitcoaststampers also do you?


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

cmg.sweet said:


> Wow...on the website I don't like that pattern but it is so pretty in your pictures.
> 
> I have a totally off topic question, but it's been bugging me since I saw your username and the watermark on the pictures...you don't happen to be on splitcoaststampers also do you?


That's what I thought--the pattern is terrible on the web but in person it's amazing. My pics are definitely truer to "the real thing" than their website pictures. And yes, it's me from SCS!


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay, I found a bag that I really like. It's a little bigger than the mini, but I like a bag that will fit some of the rest of my junk as well as my Kindle. This will be my first Vera Bradley bag! I love the colors on this one.









Hmmm, maybe this skin will look good with it?


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Oooh, I think that skin looks perfect with that bag!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness, thank you, thank you for posting your pics.  I have been dying to know how the K3 would fit in a mini hipster.  My K2 fits in a sleeve, but is a bit tall.  I removed my velcro a while back anyway, so the height wasn't an issue.

Dazlyn, LOVE your combination.
deb


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE the Blue Rhapsody combo. An All in One cellphone case and other incidentials will fit perfectly.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I love Blue Rhapsody and I have it in the recently retired hipster. That skin will be perfect with it and makes a gorgeous combo. I love navy blue and green together all year round.


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

I had my Kindle in the red leather amazon cover with me at the mall today and went into the Vera Bradley store to try out the mini hipster.  I actually have it in my regular hipster which gives it room for a wallet and cell phone as well. In the mini-hipster the bare Kindle fits in well and closes, but with the Amazon leather cover you can't match up the velcro to keep the cover down.  Misses it by about a half inch.  Just thought I would share the information with anyone wondering it it would fit inside with the amazon cover on it.


----------

